# wlan adapter lost

## michi-monster

Hello 

today i boot my system and i got no WLAN . LAN is ok. The Problem:  

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | grep wlan

[   10.044066] rtl8192ce 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

localhost ~ # ifconfig

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.24  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4935  bytes 3950862 (3.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3903  bytes 578361 (564.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

localhost ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlp1s0    no wireless extensions.

enp3s0    no wireless extensions.

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini HDMI/DP Audio

00:02.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:02.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:02.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:02.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:02.5 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Functions 5:1

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 39)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 16h Processor Function 5

01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192CE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

02:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 11)

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller

localhost ~ # 

localhost ~ # tree /sys/class/net

/sys/class/net

├── enp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.4/0000:03:00.0/net/enp3s0

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── wlp1s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/0000:01:00.0/net/wlp1s0

3 directories, 0 files

localhost ~ # ip addr

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.178.24/24 brd 192.168.178.255 scope global enp3s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e/64 scope global mngtmpaddr dynamic 

       valid_lft 4120sec preferred_lft 1420sec

    inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: wlp1s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

localhost ~ # iw dev

phy#0

   Interface wlp1s0

      ifindex 3

      wdev 0x1

      addr 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f

      type managed

localhost ~ # 

```

What can i do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Its mostly still there, it looks like wlp1s0 is the interface.

What does dmesg say?

Put the entire dmesg onto a pastebin site please.

----------

## michi-monster

Hello, here is my dmesg:

http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

That all looks good. There is no sign in dmesg of the wireless ever attempting to be started.

dmesg would normally contain information about authenticating and associating.  That's missing.

Lets try to start it by hand. 

```
dhcpcd wlp1s0
```

Does that work?

What does it leave in dmesg - post the whole dmesg after that command please.

How do you normally control your wifi?

Lastly, if 

```
dhcpcd wlp1s0
```

 works and your wifi starts, you may find that you have no network connection at all because you can have packets arriving over one interface and departing over the other.  If that happens, save dmesg to a file and post the file once you have rebooted.

----------

## michi-monster

Thank you for response.

I´v try it:

```
localhost ~ # dhcpcd wlpls0

sending commands to master dhcpcd process

```

I have added the new message from #dmesg  to the end of the page http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

gnome-shell is having problems 

```
[ 66.438062] gnome-shell[4320]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fe7f758a569 sp 00007ffc5

14c97d0 error 4 in libupower-glib.so.3.0.1[7fe7f7579000+25000]

[ 66.829304] gnome-shell[4324]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f10c9ecd569 sp 00007ffe9

ad61b40 error 4 in libupower-glib.so.3.0.1[7f10c9ebc000+25000]
```

There is still nothing about wifi.  Fix gnome-shell first then come back to wifi.

I gave up Gnome at grome-3.6 so start a new topic about gnome shell as I can't help with that.

----------

## michi-monster

I have start the gnome-session. 

I´ve got many errors:

xauth: file /root/.serverauth.12006 does not exist 

and if i startx i get the messages:

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/sshGNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/sshGNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/root/.cache/keyring-2NX9RY/ssh

The xorg.log i have add to my site: http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Start a new topic about Gnome.  I can't help and others are not likely to see it in a thread about wifi.

----------

## michi-monster

ok. Gnome Error is solved.

But wlan not ok. 

```
localhost ~ # ls -l /sys/class/net

insgesamt 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 15. Dez 10:20 enp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.4/0000:03:00.0/net/enp3s0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 15. Dez 10:19 lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 15. Dez 10:20 wlp1s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/0000:01:00.0/net/wlp1s0

localhost ~ # ifconfig -a

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.178.24  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.178.255

        inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:5ec1:7f4d:e134:ddd9  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::c74:48e2:7b19:ec8a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 680  bytes 499273 (487.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 596  bytes 64964 (63.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 64  bytes 4608 (4.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 64  bytes 4608 (4.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp1s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
localhost ~ # tree /sys/class/net

/sys/class/net

├── enp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.4/0000:03:00.0/net/enp3s0

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── wlp1s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/0000:01:00.0/net/wlp1s0

3 directories, 0 files

localhost ~ # ip addr

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.178.24/24 brd 192.168.178.255 scope global enp3s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:5ec1:7f4d:e134:ddd9/64 scope global mngtmpaddr noprefixroute dynamic 

       valid_lft 4788sec preferred_lft 2088sec

    inet6 fe80::c74:48e2:7b19:ec8a/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: wlp1s0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

localhost ~ # ifconfig -v w1p1s0 up

w1p1s0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

WARNING: at least one error occured. (-1)

localhost ~ # ifconfig -v wlpls0 up

wlpls0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

WARNING: at least one error occured. (-1)

localhost ~ # iw dev

phy#0

   Interface wlp1s0

      ifindex 3

      wdev 0x1

      addr 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f

      type managed

```

```
localhost ~ # tree /sys/class/net

/sys/class/net

├── enp3s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.4/0000:03:00.0/net/enp3s0

├── lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

└── wlp1s0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.2/0000:01:00.0/net/wlp1s0

3 directories, 0 files

localhost ~ # ip addr

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 2c:56:dc:95:f8:8e brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.178.24/24 brd 192.168.178.255 scope global enp3s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 2a02:8108:1bf:af48:5ec1:7f4d:e134:ddd9/64 scope global mngtmpaddr noprefixroute dynamic 

       valid_lft 4788sec preferred_lft 2088sec

    inet6 fe80::c74:48e2:7b19:ec8a/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::2e56:dcff:fe95:f88e/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

3: wlp1s0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

localhost ~ # ifconfig -v w1p1s0 up

w1p1s0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

WARNING: at least one error occured. (-1)

localhost ~ # ifconfig -v wlpls0 up

wlpls0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

WARNING: at least one error occured. (-1)

localhost ~ # iw dev

phy#0

   Interface wlp1s0

      ifindex 3

      wdev 0x1

      addr 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f[   12.623483] [drm] Connector 2:

[   12.623484] [drm]   VGA-1

[   12.623486] [drm]   DDC: 0x65c0 0x65c0 0x65c4 0x65c4 0x65c8 0x65c8 0x65cc 0x65cc

[   12.623487] [drm]   Encoders:

[   12.623488] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[   12.715986] [drm] fb mappable at 0xC0728000

[   12.715990] [drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000

[   12.715991] [drm] size 8294400

[   12.715992] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   12.715993] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[   12.716158] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   12.762842] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[   12.773088] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   12.809039] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.43.0 20080528 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0

[   13.340900] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   13.586710] Adding 42977276k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:42977276k 

[   15.943910] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[   15.943981] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[   16.378095] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   16.378419] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready

[   16.378464] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[   18.498418] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link up

[   18.498436] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

[   70.992922] cfg80211: Verifying active interfaces after reg change

```

A part of #demsg:

```

   Interface wlp1s0[   12.623483] [drm] Connector 2:

[   12.623484] [drm]   VGA-1

[   12.623486] [drm]   DDC: 0x65c0 0x65c0 0x65c4 0x65c4 0x65c8 0x65c8 0x65cc 0x65cc

[   12.623487] [drm]   Encoders:

[   12.623488] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[   12.715986] [drm] fb mappable at 0xC0728000

[   12.715990] [drm] vram apper at 0xC0000000

[   12.715991] [drm] size 8294400

[   12.715992] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   12.715993] [drm]    pitch is 7680

[   12.716158] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   12.762842] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[   12.773088] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[   12.809039] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.43.0 20080528 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0

[   13.340900] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   13.586710] Adding 42977276k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:42977276k 

[   15.943910] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[   15.943981] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link down

[   16.378095] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   16.378419] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready

[   16.378464] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready

[   18.498418] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link up

[   18.498436] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

[   70.992922] cfg80211: Verifying active interfaces after reg change

      ifindex 3

      wdev 0x1

      addr 9c:5c:8e:b5:89:7f

      type managed

```

Last code tags fixed by NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Please post all of dmesg on a pastebin site.  Selected fragments are difficult to work with.

What applications do you have to control your wifi?

There are four or five ways of doing it and you can install all the options.  

You must select exactly one to use.

What wifi control applications do you have installed?

Which one do you use?

What does 

```
rfkill
```

say about your wifi?

----------

## michi-monster

#dmesg here: http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help/

I have wpa_gui and nmap installed I want use wpa_gui. the grafical mode is ok. But no adapter...

```
localhost ~ # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

localhost ~ # 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Your wifi setup in dwesg is

```
[   10.171732] rtl8192ce:_rtl92ce_read_chip_version():<0-0> Chip Version ID: B_CHIP_92C

[   10.182057] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

...

[   10.245248] rtlwifi: rtlwifi: wireless switch is on[/code/  Its all normal, as is the 

[   10.972706] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
```

It appears that the hardware is set up but the interface is never started.

I've never tried  wpa_gui. 

I use /etc/conf.d/net and a manually generated wpa_supplicant.conf file.

----------

## Ant P.

The wifi card works fine, you just keep typoing the interface name.

----------

## brendlefly62

michi-monster - I've had a system in which the wifi card works fine but does not cooperate well with the higher levels of abstraction trying to use it to provide service.  I haven't completely figured out the problem (which does not exist with ALL access points, so I suspect it is partly related to wifi signal strength; but I'm sure it's mainly an issue of misconfigured dbus, consolekit, polkit, etc), but when the rc- system, NetworkManager, and associated stuff seem to choke, I've resorted to bringing it up manually.  I have a longer version with "bells and whistles" but the succinct version is something like this:

manually edit /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf to set up network { } stanzas for target WAPs and then reset things:

```
killall wpa_supplicant

ifconfig wlan0 down

sleep 1

ifconfig wlan0 up

sleep 1
```

manually start wpa_supplicant

```
wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
```

wait -- use "wpa_cli status" to check for "wpa_state=COMPLETED"

(my longer version does this in a while loop also providing feedback, but the basic code is like

```
while [ "${wpa_state}" != "COMPLETED" ]

do wpa_state=$(wpa_cli status | grep -i state | cut -d'=' -f2); sleep 1; done
```

Note: if the access point association process above never results in transition to a "COMPLETED" state, you have a different problem to find, and wpa_cli and your logs should be helpful, in particular

```
tail -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log
```

has been helpful for me.  Next, once the assocation is complete, manually give it dhcp support:

```
dhcpcd wlan0 -t 120
```

wait -- use "wpa_cli status" to check for "ip_address" to be not blank and not "link local" (IPv4LL)

(my longer verson does this in a while loop also providing feedback, but the basic code is like

```
while [ "${wpa_state}" == "" ] || [ "${wpa_state}" == "169.254" ]

do wpa_state=$(wpa_cli status | grep -i ip_address | cut -d'=' -f2 | cut -d'.' -f1,2); sleep 1; done
```

Note: this sometimes takes up to 30 seconds.  Finally, you should be able to confirm the results:

```
ifconfig wlan0
```

-- just my "grain of salt" for you

cheers

----------

## michi-monster

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> The wifi card works fine, you just keep typoing the interface name.

 

I had set a link, but i get the error 

```
localhost init.d # ln -sf net.lo net.wlpls0

localhost init.d # ifconfig net.wlpls0 up

net.wlpls0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

localhost init.d # ifconfig net.wlpls0 down

net.wlpls0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

```

```
#less /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

```
[   10.429022] rtl8192ce 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0
```

```
net.wlpls0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden 
```

Ant P. is spot on.  You are mixing up lower case letter 'l' with digit '1'. Its difficult to see.

From dmesg, your interface is called,  wlp1s0.

That's  wl(letter 'l')p1(digit '1')s0.

Your symlink is incorrect ... as above.

Your /etc/conf.d/net is incorrect too.

```
modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp" 
```

You don't have an interface called wlan0.  You did but udev renamed it to wlp1s0.

Well caught Ant P. - I missed that too.

----------

## michi-monster

Thank you-It goes ahead.   :Smile:   The connections I can scan. My SSID is displayed. Unfortunately, I can not find any error with the test via wpa_config debug. 

```

less /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

#ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="ChaosKiste"

        psk="CharlotteLink-derBetrogene"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="rtlwifi"

```

```
less /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.discordia 

# reading passphrase from stdin

network={

        ssid="discordia"

        #psk="charlotteLink-derBetrogene"

        psk=b2924c7f1fc893c579b645d809823d79675334fb3455d9eda5107c99ad674447

}

```

[code]less /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.discordia 

I put the output from the scan into my homepage.

http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help/

Whats wrong now ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

There are lots of SSIDs around you.

```
wlp1s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 SSID ‚ChaosKiste‘ freq 2462

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 24:65:11:94:c9:92 SSID ‚TNGBOX1051933‘ freq 2412

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 54:67:51:57:10:62 SSID ‚KabelBox-E52C‘ freq 2437

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 84:94:8c:b2:0f:d8 SSID ‚HITRON-0FD0‘ freq 2462

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID ec:23:3d:d1:23:32 SSID ‚WLAN-4S56QD‘ freq 2412

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 4a:0e:14:a3:08:45 SSID ‚Vodafone Homespot‘ freq 2462

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 3a:0e:14:a3:08:45 SSID ‚Vodafone Hotspot‘ freq 2462

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID ec:23:3d:d1:23:33 SSID ‚Telekom_FON‘ freq 2412
```

It looks like you are trying to connect to 

```
ssid="discordia"
```

which is not listed.

You also have 

```
ssid="ChaosKiste"
```

set up, which is there.

Are you trying to connect to an Access Point that has a 'hidden' SSID?

Don't do that until you know it all works.

----------

## michi-monster

My SSID is "ChaosKiste" I dont use a hidden SSID

The WLAN works on other system. 

I have the file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.discordia corrected. Put there the name of wlp1s0

Now i get more informations. 

```
wlp1s0: WPA: not using MGMT group cipher

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

FT: Stored MDIE and FTIE from (Re)Association Response - hexdump(len=0):

RRM: Determining whether RRM can be used - device support: 0x0

RRM: No RRM in network

wlp1s0: Cancelling scan request

wlp1s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (SSID='ChaosKiste' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp1s0: State: SCANNING -> AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Not configuring frame filtering - BSS 00:00:00:00:00:00 is not a Hotspot 2.0 network

nl80211: Authenticate (ifindex=3)

  * bssid=c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     43 68 61 6f 73 4b 69 73 74 65                     ChaosKiste      

  * IEs - hexdump(len=0): [NULL]

  * Auth Type 0

nl80211: Authentication request send successfully

nl80211: Drv Event 19 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_STATION) received for wlp1s0

nl80211: New station c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

nl80211: Drv Event 37 (NL80211_CMD_AUTHENTICATE) received for wlp1s0

nl80211: Authenticate event

wlp1s0: Event AUTH (11) received

wlp1s0: SME: Authentication response: peer=c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 auth_type=0 auth_transaction=2 status_code=0

wlp1s0: Trying to associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (SSID='ChaosKiste' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp1s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING

nl80211: Set wlp1s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

WPA: set own WPA/RSN IE - hexdump(len=22): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00

nl80211: Associate (ifindex=3)

  * bssid=c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

  * freq=2462

  * SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     43 68 61 6f 73 4b 69 73 74 65                     ChaosKiste      

  * IEs - hexdump(len=32): 30 14 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 04 01 00 00 0f ac 02 00 00 7f 08 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 40

  * WPA Versions 0x2

  * pairwise=0xfac04

  * group=0xfac04

  * akm=0xfac02

nl80211: Association request send successfully

nl80211: Drv Event 20 (NL80211_CMD_DEL_STATION) received for wlp1s0

nl80211: Delete station c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

nl80211: Drv Event 38 (NL80211_CMD_ASSOCIATE) received for wlp1s0

nl80211: MLME event 38; timeout with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

wlp1s0: Event ASSOC_TIMED_OUT (15) received

wlp1s0: SME: Association timed out

wlp1s0: Radio work 'sme-connect'@0x7173e0 done in 0.399667 seconds

wlp1s0: radio_work_free('sme-connect'@0x7173e0: num_active_works --> 0

Added BSSID c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 into blacklist

wlp1s0: Blacklist count 1 --> request scan in 100 ms

wlp1s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

nl80211: Data frame filter flags=0x0

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wlp1s0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicast: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv4 unicast in multicast filter

wlp1s0: State: ASSOCIATING -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp1s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

wlp1s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp1s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp1s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x7173e0

wlp1s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp1s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x7173e0 after 0.000020 second wait

wlp1s0: nl80211: scan request

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 33 (NL80211_CMD_TRIGGER_SCAN) received for wlp1s0

wlp1s0: nl80211: Scan trigger

wlp1s0: Event SCAN_STARTED (47) received

wlp1s0: Own scan request started a scan in 0.000042 seconds

nl80211: Drv Event 34 (NL80211_CMD_NEW_SCAN_RESULTS) received for wlp1s0

wlp1s0: nl80211: New scan results available

nl80211: Scan probed for SSID ''

nl80211: Scan included frequencies: 2412 2417 2422 2427 2432 2437 2442 2447 2452 2457 2462 2467 2472

wlp1s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

wlp1s0: Scan completed in 0.909338 seconds

nl80211: Received scan results (8 BSSes)

wlp1s0: BSS: Start scan result update 2

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 68:b6:fc:0c:49:38 SSID 'HITRON-4930' freq 2462

wlp1s0: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 68:b6:fc:0c:49:3a SSID 'Vodafone Hotspot' freq 2462

BSS: last_scan_res_used=8/32

wlp1s0: New scan results available (own=1 ext=0)

wlp1s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x7173e0 done in 0.909728 seconds

wlp1s0: radio_work_free('scan'@0x7173e0: num_active_works --> 0

wlp1s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

This bit is good.

```
wlp1s0: State: AUTHENTICATING -> ASSOCIATING 
```

You completed the authenticating stage, so the SSID and keys are ok. 

This bit starts badly.

```
nl80211: Drv Event 20 (NL80211_CMD_DEL_STATION) received for wlp1s0

nl80211: Delete station c8:0e:14:a3:08:45
```

So after authenticating, it drops your AP so associating is bound to fail.

Then it goes on to the next AP in the list.

There may be more information in dmesg.

This sort of confusion can happen if you have more than one thing trying to manage your wifi.

The two (or more) send conflicting commands to wpa_supplicant.

----------

## Ant P.

The difference between "l" and "1" inside code tags is 2 pixels on my screen, no surprise nobody caught it!  :Smile: 

----------

## michi-monster

 *Quote:*   

> The two (or more) send conflicting commands to wpa_supplicant.

 

What can i do? delete wpa_gui? 

A part of #dmesg:

I canceled the try after 10 attempts with STRG+C

```
[ 70.498137] cfg80211: Verifying active interfaces after reg change

[ 835.433864] wlp1s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[ 835.780776] wlp1s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[ 835.783189] wlp1s0: authenticated

[ 835.848609] wlp1s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[ 835.858976] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[ 835.859357] wlp1s0: associated

[ 835.859406] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp1s0: link becomes ready

[ 835.864029] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2412 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864031] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 835.864033] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2417 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864034] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 835.864036] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2422 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864037] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 835.864038] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2427 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864039] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)[ 70.498137] cfg80211: Verifying active interfaces after reg change

[ 835.433864] wlp1s0: authenticate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45

[ 835.780776] wlp1s0: send auth to c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[ 835.783189] wlp1s0: authenticated

[ 835.848609] wlp1s0: associate with c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (try 1/3)

[ 835.858976] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

[ 835.859357] wlp1s0: associated

[ 835.859406] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp1s0: link becomes ready

[ 835.864029] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2412 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864031] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 835.864033] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2417 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864034] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 835.864036] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2422 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864037] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 835.864038] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2427 MHz with regulatory rule:

[ 835.864039] cfg80211: (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[ 884.609751] wlp1s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[ 884.679500] cfg80211: All devices are disconnected, going to restore regulatory settings

[ 884.679505] cfg80211: Restoring regulatory settings

[ 884.679508] cfg80211: Kicking the queue

[ 884.683397] cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain

[ 884.683404] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 884.683406] cfg80211: DFS Master region: unset[ 884.609751] wlp1s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[ 884.679500] cfg80211: All devices are disconnected, going to restore regulatory settings

[ 884.679505] cfg80211: Restoring regulatory settings
```

The whoole dmesg: http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Don't delete anything.  Its safe to have whatever you want installed as long as its not started.

The first step is to remove things from runlevels so that at boot, nothing even tries to start wifi.

Once you have achieved that, you can start wifi by hand to prove that it works.

Only after that can you set it up to start automatically.

Look at the default runlevel. Remove any/all of the following

```
dhcpcd

wpa_supplicant

NetworkManager

wicd

net.wlp1s0
```

Any of those can try to start wifi.  With two or more, it isn't going to work.

Reboot. 

Look in dmesg.  There should be no messages about wlp1s0 being authenticated or associated.

If there is, something is still trying to start it.

Now you can try wpa_gui.

----------

## michi-monster

So - its all right? I did not change anything. 

```
               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

                 dbus |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             netmount |      default                           

           ntp-client |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot                                   

         tmpfiles.dev |                                 sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

That looks good.  Did you grep dmesg for uthenticated and ssociated ?

```
dmesg | grep uthenticated

dmesg | grep ssociated
```

if my spelling is correct.

You can tell grep to ignore the case instead.  

That is left as an exercise for the reader.

----------

## Hu

To interleave the messages, which may or may not be more useful in this case, use (untested) dmesg | grep -i -e authenticated -e associated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Hu,

If all is well, those messages won't be there.

Thank you for the grep lesson.

----------

## michi-monster

 :Laughing: 

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | grep uthenticated 

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep ssociated

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep authenticated

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep associated

```

Nothing ...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Good.  That confirms that nothing is starting wifi.

Try wpa_gui.  Run it exactly once.

----------

## michi-monster

I cant select a network-adapter in wpa_gui. There are no Options. 

I tray the command: 

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | grep -i -e authenticated -e associated

[ 6427.346426] wlp1s0: authenticated

[ 6427.370052] wlp1s0: associated

[ 6431.361402] wlp1s0: disassociated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 2)

[ 6443.032532] wlp1s0: authenticated

[ 6443.044589] wlp1s0: associated

[ 6452.101295] wlp1s0: deauthenticated from c8:0e:14:a3:08:45 (Reason: 6=CLASS2_FRAME_FROM_NONAUTH_STA)

```

An image here: http://www.edv-bildung.de/forum-please-help/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Here are the reason codes.

It looks like you have several things trying to run wpa_supplicant. As a result, none of them can work.

----------

## michi-monster

What can I do to delete / deactivate unnecessary items? I have delete the wpa_supplicant. In the article before, interesting commands were listed. I have done this.

```
chaoskiste ~ # egrep -v '^(#|$)' /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp1s0="rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin"

chaoskiste ~ # ps auxwww | grep [w]pa

root 4514 0.0 0.0 36956 3184 ? S 07:43 0:00 /usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -u

root 5583 0.3 0.3 464904 42368 tty1 Sl 08:54 0:00 wpa_gui

chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...                                        [ ok ]

chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop

bash: /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chaoskiste ~ # rm -f /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/10-wpa_supplicant

chaoskiste ~ # rm -fr /run/wpa_supplicant

chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

bash: /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd start

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...                                        [ ok ]

chaoskiste ~ # ls -ld /run/wpa_supplicant

ls: Zugriff auf '/run/wpa_supplicant' nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chaoskiste ~ # chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

* Unmounting network filesystems ... [ ok ]

* Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ... [ ok ]

chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop

bash: /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chaoskiste ~ # rm -f /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/10-wpa_supplicant

chaoskiste ~ # rm -fr /run/wpa_supplicant

chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

bash: /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chaoskiste ~ # /etc/init.d/dhcpcd start

* Starting DHCP Client Daemon ... [ ok ]

chaoskiste ~ # ls -ld /run/wpa_supplicant

ls: Zugriff auf '/run/wpa_supplicant' nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chaoskiste ~ # emerge -pvq wpa_supplicant

[ebuild R ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6 USE="dbus hs2-0 qt5 readline ssl -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls (-libressl) -p2p (-ps3) -qt4 (-selinux) -smartcard -tdls -uncommon-eap-types (-wimax) -wps"
```

----------

## brendlefly62

michi-monster,

You need wpa_supplicant; you just should not explicitly start it as a service yourself (Neddy had you remove it from runlevels which is not the same as uninstalling) because the program you use to manage network should start it for you. 

Neddy is the master here, and I don't mean to interrupt the flow of his advice to you -- I just think you ought to go ahead and emerge wpa_supplicant (your USE flags look ok). Then see if you can determine what else besides wpa_gui is calling on wpa_supplicant.

Just reiterating Neddy's earlier - (1) don't delete anything, (2) ensure you have no other network services started, (3) verify that wifi has not been started [i.e. wlan0 not associated, etc], (3) run wpa_gui exactly once.  Then go fwd based on results of that.

----------

